# fglrx with ATI 9200 [SOLVED]

## duckz

How to install fglrx on ATI 9200 SE in kernel 2.6.23?

Try to compile the 8.37 version but got error.

the "radeon" driver from xorg is working with screen keep flickering (37 inch lcd television), anyone know how to resolve this?

Thanks

----------

## Sadako

Support for the 9200 series and all earlier chipsets were dropped in the binary drivers from 8.29, so you'll need to downgrade to ati-drivers-8.28.8-r1 to have any hope of getting them to work with your card.

Anyway, you should really just go with the open source drivers, they're a whole lot less hassle and a 9200 isn't going to have blazing 3d performance one way or the other.

Could you post your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log (within [CODE] statements), to see what the problem with the radeon driver is?

----------

## duckz

```
 

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.22-gentoo-r1.bluebox.3 #6 SMP Tue Jul 17 09:51:3

5 CST 2007 i686

Build Date: 17 July 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul 18 01:06:58 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "single head configuration"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) Option "ReducedBlanking"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(==) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

        Using the first mouse device.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/freefont" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts" does not exist.

       Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc,

        /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

        /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript,

        /usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts,

        /usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "Damage/Xdamage"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x818e4c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0648 card 1043,8086 rev 51 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0003 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0963 card 0000,0000 rev 25 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 1039,0016 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1043,8087 rev 00 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1043,80b0 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1043,8087 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1043,8087 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 1039,7002 card 1043,8087 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0900 card 1043,80ff rev 91 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 1814,0101 card 1043,0126 rev 00 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5964 card 1043,c008 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,5d44 card 1043,c009 rev 01 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd7000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xfebfffff (0x1ec00000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] rev 1, Mem @ 0xf0000000/27, 0xd7

800000/16, I/O @ 0xd800/8, BIOS @ 0xeffe0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (Secondary) rev 1, Mem @ 0xe0000

000/27, 0xd7000000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd8000000 from 0xdbffffff to 0xd7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xd4800000 - 0xd4801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd5800000 - 0xd5800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [6] -1  0       0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd7800000 - 0xd780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000907f (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e61f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xd4800000 - 0xd4801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd5800000 - 0xd5800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [6] -1  0       0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xd7800000 - 0xd780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000907f (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e61f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd4800000 - 0xd4801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd5800000 - 0xd5800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xd7800000 - 0xd780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000907f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e61f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "vnc"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vnc

(II) UnloadModule: "vnc"

(EE) Failed to load module "vnc" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfbdevhw.so

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.0.2

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 4.2.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 6.6.3

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.6.3) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

        ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

        ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon AIW X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) RADEON: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd4800000 - 0xd4801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd5800000 - 0xd5800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xd7800000 - 0xd780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

         [14] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000907f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e61f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd4800000 - 0xd4801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd5800000 - 0xd5800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xd7800000 - 0xd780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000907f (0x80) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e61f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [26] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [27] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONPreInit

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xd7800000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "TMDS"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "DisplayPriority" "HIGH"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "PanelSize" "1024x768"

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

 (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) RADEON(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x5964)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xf0000000

(--) RADEON(0): BIOS at 0xeffe0000

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=131072K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(WW) RADEON(0): Invalid Monitor type specified for 2nd port

(**) RADEON(0): MonitorLayout Option:

        Monitor1--Type TMDS, Monitor2--Type $Ì

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0):

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- TMDS

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=16600

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(**) RADEON(0): Panel size is forced to: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 640x480

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 3

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "800x600": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   65.00  800 1048 1184 1344  600 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "640x480": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   65.00  640 1048 1184 1344  480 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   65.00  640 1048 1184 1344  350 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   65.00  640 1048 1184 1344  400 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   65.00  720 1048 1184 1344  400 771 777 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   65.00  832 1048 1184 1344  624 771 777 806

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

        of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xd7800000 - 0xd780ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [3] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd4800000 - 0xd4801fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd5000000 - 0xd5000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd5800000 - 0xd5800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd6000000 - 0xd6000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xd6800000 - 0xd6800fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [12] -1 0       0xd7000000 - 0xd700ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xeffe0000 - 0xefffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0xd7800000 - 0xd780ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [18] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [19] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [20] 0  0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x0000907f (0x80) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a40f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000e600 - 0x0000e61f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [29] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [30] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit f0000000 0

(**) RADEON(0): Map: 0xf0000000, 0x08000000

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xf0000000,0x8000000)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSave

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode(0x81ba440)

(**) RADEON(0): Read: 0x0000000c 0x00030065 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Read: rd=12, fd=101, pd=3

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode returns 0x81ba440

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() :

(**) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x08000000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xf7fff000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONModeInit()

1024x768       65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344   768  771  777  806 (24,32)

1024x768       65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344   768  771  777  806 (24,32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 8388736 bytes (virtualX = 1024, displayWidth = 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): dc=6500, of=26000, fd=116, pd=4

(**) RADEON(0): TMDS_PLL from bffdd to bffdd

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInit returns 0x81badf0

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x81badf0)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xf7fff000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: 0x0000000c 0x00020074 0x00000000 (0x0000a700)

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: rd=12, fd=116, pd=2

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 20205c5c to 20005c5c

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(0)

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up initial surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing fb layer

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up accel memmap

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7421

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing backing store

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up final surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Acceleration

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): EngineInit (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch for acceleration = 128

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DPMS

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Cursor

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7417

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing color map

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DGA

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Xv

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disablin

g multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia//theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "GenerateRTList" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "ReducedBlanking" is not used

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit finished

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) Mouse0: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Option "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Option "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

(**) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(2)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONDisplayPowerManagementSet(0,0x0)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONCloseScreen

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONDisplayPowerManagementSet(0,0x0)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestore

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x81ba440)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() :

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0x1fff0000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0x27ff2000

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

 (**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: 0x0000000c 0x00030065 0x00000000 (0x0000a700)

(**) RADEON(0): Wrote: rd=12, fd=101, pd=3

(**) RADEON(0): Disposing accel...

(**) RADEON(0): Disposing cusor info

(**) RADEON(0): Disposing DGA

(**) RADEON(0): Unmapping memory

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

thats is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log

I got this Akai 32 inch lcd monitor and its flickering eventhough i use 1024x768@60 hz resolution

I got hunch that this is modeline problem?

----------

## Sadako

 *duckz wrote:*   

> I got this Akai 32 inch lcd monitor and its flickering eventhough i use 1024x768@60 hz resolution 
> 
> I got hunch that this is modeline problem?

 Possibly.

Xorg picks up my monitors' settings through EDID from the monitor itself, but yours doesn't seem to support that.

Do you know the correct "HorizSync" and "VertRefresh" settings for yours?

I had a brief look online but couldn't find anything, you should look through any manuals or cds you got with it.

One thing of interest is that xorg failed to load the Damage extension, I've never seen that happen before.

It might be worth doing an "emerge -1 libXdamage damageproto xorg-server" to see if you can get that fixed.

Do you have DRI working?

Also, there is a masked version of the radeon driver in portage which I've been using without issues for the last couple of weeks, it couldn't hurt to try that, and maybe even the ~arch version of xorg-server (1.3.0).

Could you post the "Device" section for your card from your xorg.conf?

----------

## Sebatical

I'm having a similar problem in that I can't get the older version of ati-drivers to install properly.  I'm leaving a comment so that I'll know when someone adds to this post.

----------

## duckz

I got the source of the problem, seems that the cheap vga cable cord is broken, I know this by changing the cord to my vista , xp , fc 7 comp, all give out to the same flickering problem.

After changing to new vga cord FREEVO is displayed correctly. both by radeon and ati-drivers (fglrx) driver.

I managed to install the ati-drivers-8.28.8-r1 (the last version that support 9200) by reverting back using emerge =ati-drivers-8.28.8-r1 and reverting back to old kernel by emerge =gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r13,

recompile the kernel, reboot and emerge the ati-drivers. it should work.

Sadly now the hard disk is broken, so need to buy new harddisk and redo the whole gentoo installation again.

Thanks for the help......

----------

